# كل اللهجات: سقف البيت



## تهاطيل

هل جميع اللهجات العربية تسخدم السقف سواءً في وقتنا الحاضر أو الماضي القريب الا يوجد من كان او ما زال يستخدم الغماء الغما, الغمى, السماء.


----------



## rayloom

في الحجاز نستعمل "سقف"...لم أسمع من قبل بـ "غماء"، أين تستعمل؟


----------



## تهاطيل

كانت تستخدم في القصيم ولا ادري اما زالوا يستخدمونها يقولون الغمى


			
				لسان العرب said:
			
		

> و*الغَمَى*: _سَقْفُ البيتِ_





			
				لسان العرب said:
			
		

> وقد *غمَيْت البيتَ* و*غَمَّيْته* إذا_ سقفْتَه_. ابن دريد: و*غَمَى البيتِ* _ما غَمَّى عليه_ أَي _غَطَّى_؛ وقال الجعدي يصف ثوراً في كِناسِه: مُنَكِّب رَوْقَيْه الكِناسَ كأنه مُغَشًّى غَمًى إلا إذا ما تَنَشَّرا قال: تَنَشَّر خرج من كناسه. قال ابن بري: *غَمى كل شيءٍ*_ أَعلاه_.





			
				لسان العرب said:
			
		

> ابن دريد: *غَما البيتَ** يَغْموه* *غَمْواً* *ويَغْمِيهِ* *غَمْياً* _إذا غَطَّاه_، وقيل: _إذا غَطَّاه بالطِّين والخشب._
> و*الغُّما* _سَقْفُ البيت_، وتَثنيته *غَمَوان* و*غَمَيان*، وهو *الغِماءُ* أَيضاً





			
				القاموس المحيط said:
			
		

> *الغَمَى*، كَعَلَى وككِساءٍ: _سَقْفُ البَيْتِ_





			
				المحكم والمحيط الأعظم said:
			
		

> *الغما *: _سقف البيت_





			
				تهذيب اللغة said:
			
		

> قال الليث: *الغمى*: _سقف البيت_





			
				مقاييس اللغة said:
			
		

> *الغين* و*الميم* و*الحرف المعتلّ* يدلُّ على _تغطيةٍ وتغْشِيَة_. من ذلك: *غَمَيْتُ البيتَ*، إذا _سقَّفتَه_، و_السَّقفُ_ *غِماءٌ*.
> ومنه *أُغمِيَ [على]* المريض فهو *مغمىً عليه* إذا _غُشِيَ عليه_.


----------



## Kinan

في سوريا نستخدم الكلمة "سطح", في حين نقول "سقف" للدلالة على سقف الغرفة.


----------



## إسكندراني

عندنا في مصر ما فوق البيت نسمّيه «السّطح» أو «السّطوح»
وسقف الغرفة هو «السّقف»


----------



## تهاطيل

بما انكم ذكرتم السطح فيسمونه في القصيم الطاية وكانوا ينامون على الطاية في الصيف.



			
				لسان العرب said:
			
		

> *الطَّاية* السَّطْحُ الذي يُنامُ عليه





			
				مقاييس اللغة said:
			
		

> فقالوا: *الطَّاية*؛ وهي كلمةٌ صحيحةٌ تدلُّ على استواءٍ في مكان. قال قوم: *الطَّاية*: السَّطْح.





			
				الصحاح في اللغة said:
			
		

> *الطايَةُ* السطح





			
				القاموس المحيط said:
			
		

> *الطايَةُ*: السَّطْحُ





			
				تهذيب اللغة said:
			
		

> ثعلب عن ابن الأعرابي: *الطاية*: السَّطْح الذي يُنام عليه





			
				المزهر في علوم اللغة said:
			
		

> قال القالي قرأت على أبي عمر الزاهد قال : حدّثنا أبو العباس ثعلب عن ابن الأعرابي قال : الطّاية والتاية والغاية والرَّاية والآية *فالطايةُ* : السَّطْحُ الذي ينام عليه





			
				مقاييس اللغة said:
			
		

> *الطاء* و*الواو* و*الياء* أصلٌ صحيحٌ يدلُّ على إدراج شيءٍ حتَّى يدرَج بعضُه في بعض، ثم يحمل عليه تشبيهاً. يقال طويت الثَّوبَ والكِتاب طَيّاً أطويه.


----------



## jawad-dawdi

في المغرب نقول *السقف *لما يغطي البيت من أعلاه .. ونقول *السقف *للجانب السفلي منه.. ونقول *السطح *للجانب العلوي منه.. ونستعمل *تغمّى *بمعنى غطى رأسه​


----------



## kaka17

تهاطيل said:


> بما انكم ذكرتم السطح فيسمونه في القصيم الطاية وكانوا ينامون على الطاية في الصيف.



في الجزائر نقول غمه بمعنى أغلق عليه أو لم يترك له أي منفذ
أما بخصوص البت فنقول سطح أو سقف


----------



## Linolenic

إسكندراني said:


> عندنا في مصر ما فوق البيت نسمّيه «السّطح» أو «السّطوح»
> وسقف الغرفة هو «السّقف»


نفس الكلام ينطبق على العامية الأردنية أيضًا


----------



## إسكندراني

بخصوص كلمة غمّى هي موجودة في مصر لكننا نقول
غمّي - فعل أمر - أي «غطّي عيني شخص آخر»ـ
استغَمّى - أي غطّى عينيه هو ذاته ويمشي فعل أو فعل أمر
استغمّاية - لعبة الأطفال الشهيرة
وغيرها (مستغمّي، مغمّي عينيه، إلخ)ـ​


----------



## ghostrider324

في العراق نسمي سقف الغرفة سكف sagof 
وسطح للجزء العلوي من السقف 
اما عن حرف ال
G
في سوط الكلمه اعتقد اللهجه العراقية اخذته من الاحتلال البريطاني فنحن نستبدل القاف بصوت G
g


----------



## WadiH

ghostrider324 said:


> في العراق نسمي سقف الغرفة سكف sagof
> وسطح للجزء العلوي من السقف
> اما عن حرف ال
> G
> في سوط الكلمه اعتقد اللهجه العراقية اخذته من الاحتلال البريطاني فنحن نستبدل القاف بصوت G
> g


عفواً لكن ما فهمت ما دخل الاحتلال البريطاني في الموضوع؟​


----------



## jawad-dawdi

ghostrider324 said:


> في العراق نسمي سقف الغرفة سكف sagof
> وسطح للجزء العلوي من السقف
> اما عن حرف ال
> G
> في سوط الكلمه اعتقد اللهجه العراقية اخذته من الاحتلال البريطاني فنحن نستبدل القاف بصوت G
> g



لا علاقة للإحتلال البريطاني بنطق القاف كاف مثلثة .. الكاف المثلّة تقوم مقام القاف في العديد من اللهجات العربية .. على سبيل المثال اللهجة المغربية


----------



## Schem

تهاطيل said:


> كانت تستخدم في القصيم ولا ادري اما زالوا يستخدمونها يقولون الغمى





تهاطيل said:


> بما انكم ذكرتم السطح فيسمونه في القصيم الطاية وكانوا ينامون على الطاية في الصيف.



.نعم، غمى لا زالت تستخدم بالقصيم وقد يكثر استخدامها عن استخدام سقف. أما طاية فلا يستخدمها إلا كبار السن وذلك لانقطاع (أو شبه انقطاع) عادة النوم على السطح


----------



## ghostrider324

صديقي العزيز اعتقد ان العلاقة وثيقة لان حرفالكاف المثلث دخيل على الاحرف العربية الا توفقي الرأي!!



jawad-dawdi said:


> لا علاقة للإحتلال البريطاني بنطق القاف كاف مثلثة .. الكاف المثلّة تقوم مقام القاف في العديد من اللهجات العربية .. على سبيل المثال اللهجة المغربية


----------



## WadiH

ghostrider324 said:


> صديقي العزيز اعتقد ان العلاقة وثيقة لان حرفالكاف المثلث دخيل على الاحرف العربية الا توفقي الرأي!!



لا ليست دخيلة، بل ورثها لعراقيون عن أجدادهم القادمين من جزيرة العرب، حيث الغالبية العظمى من اللهجات هناك تنطق القاف هكذا مجهورة حتى في مجاهل الصحراء وأعالي الجبال التي لم يطأها الإنجليز أو غيرهم، وهو النطق الذي وصفه سيبويه في كتابه.  وهذي القاف تتحول أحياناً إلى (ج) في بعض الكلمات العراقية والخليجية كقولهم جدم بمعنى قدم واسم جاسم وأصله قاسم وهكذا.​


----------



## ghostrider324

شكراً جزيلا على المعلومة ومنكم نستفيد


----------



## WadiH

على فكرة كل أهل نجد كانوا يقولون غمى وليس فقط القصيم لكن لا أظن الجيل الجديد في الرياض يعرفها.


----------

